# Verkaufe Comfort Panel TP700  Neuwertig



## Ing_Lupo (5 Juli 2022)

Comfort Panel neuwertig  

Preisvorstellung: 1600,- €

Preisangebote bitte per PN


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Juli 2022)

Tatsächlich ein TP700?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo

ein  6AV2 124-0GC01-0AX0


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2022)

Neuwertig ist aber nicht Original Verpackt mit Siegel?
Dann ca. 400,--€ über den Listenpreis, finde ich hier 
unter Kollegen nicht nett, trotz der Betrachtung der 
Marktsituation.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 Juli 2022)

nicht original verpackt.   Dafür Lieferung in 2 Tagen od. Abholung sofort.

Über Preise kann man reden. 

Auch ich muß meine Einkünfte versteuern.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (8 September 2022)

Ja, noch verfügbar


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 Oktober 2022)

Noch verfügbar


----------

